# lowering my b310



## b310-datzilla (Aug 24, 2010)

i need help figureing out how to lower and stiffen the suspension on my b310 could i use after market sprigs from a 510 of similar eara?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Look for a spring shop in your area to see if they can make a set of custom springs for your application.


----------



## trikee (Nov 4, 2010)

front springs will be a swap over but you should be able to buy em off the shelf, however rear springs would be similar to stanza(710 i think) as 310's didnt have independant rear end


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

710's were not Stanzas...


----------



## trikee (Nov 4, 2010)

sorry, must be 610 then. i did say i think...


----------



## philip1 (Sep 5, 2006)

Easy spring tip the front ad pond rear springs are the same diameter. Ok now that we know that here's the trick get a pair of 240,260 or 280 z front springs. The b310 fronts cut 2 1/2 coils off and install in the rear. The z spring cut in half and install in front. Add a good set of shocks/struts and enjoy.


----------

